# Clogged cheapie fog machine



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

I've read several articles on cleaning and repairing non-working fog machines but none that really pretain to my issue. I have a cheapie 400w fog machine that is clogged. The pump works, heater works, it's just clogged. Tried the vinager and water bit but can't seem to get it through the heating block, not even with compressed air trying to get it through. Once or twice, got a little black spittle out the other end then nothing. The inlet and outlet are brass and have a small hole. From what I read, there is a small diameter brass tube wound up inside the block.

Anyone know what the clog is made up of and if there is something a bit stronger than vinager that would disolve the clog but not eat the brass? Would boiling help?

I know it's a cheap fogger and it has been replaced already but, just like most of you out there, I can't bring myself to get rid of something that has only one non-working part that I may be able to Dr. Frankenstien back to life...

Thanks and happy haunting!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I had success with this technique:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22935

Vinegar and water only work on hard water scaling (calcium). The alcohol actually dissolves the dried, burnt fog juice which can then be blown out. It's easier to do this cleaning if the heater block is removed from the fogger, but it could be done in place.


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the response! I will definitely start trying to force that block to become an alcoholic...

I'll let you all know what happens.


----------

